# Air Gun Hunting for Starlings



## PINPULLER

I would like to know if it is legal to go air gun hunting for starlings? Would it be ok to do this at farmington bay bird refuge? Any suggestions of places to hunt near SLC? Am I the only one interested in doing this?


----------



## Huge29

Welcome to the forum! 
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=21649


----------



## Kingfisher

yes, you are the only one i have ever heard interested in hunting starlings. (killing tons of starlings is a dream of every conservationist) they are like weather, everyone talks about getting rid of them but no one ever does because its impossible. you would have very limited success with an air gun - starlings flock and take off as a unit. one shot and they are all gone... then what? i wish you all the kills in the world but am not convinced you will take a single bird but as for having fun... you might have a blast. if you just want to hunt, take a .22 and chase jackrabbits. if you are limited to an air gun, line up some cans and start plinking.


----------



## HighNDry

Starlings are a protected bird in Utah (at least that is what I've been told). I don't think you can carry anything but shotguns in the bay and only during waterfowl season. I think they should be open game. A person could actually shoot a few and skin them and sell the skins to fly tiers. The feathers are great on soft hackles and nymphs.


----------



## MKP

They are an invasive species so I really doubt they are protected. They are called _European_ Starlings for a reason.  My brother and I take them out when we're out looking for something else and get bored. Check out EdgunUSA on Youtube.






He's in Wisconsin, but has some awesome airguns.


----------



## Kingfisher

Collection, Importation and Possession Rule Amendments R657-03
SRO, SERO, NERO, CRO
Motion: To accept the CIP Rule Amendments as presented.
Motion Passes: Unanimous
NRO Motion: Move to accept the proposal as presented with the exception
R657-3-7, 1(a) to read: A person is not required to obtain a certificate of
registration or a federal permit to kill Black-billed Magpies, House
Sparrows, European Starlings or domestic pigeons, (Rock Doves) when
found committing, or about to commit depredation upon ornamental or
shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock, or wildlife, or when concentrated
in such numbers and manner as to constitute a health hazard or other
nuisance, provided:
Motion Passes: For: 9 Against: 1
Motion: Approve the remainder of the CIP Rule plus R657-16 and R657-
59 as presented.
Motion Carries: Unanimous

R657-3-7&21
Classification and Specific Rules for Birds
Black-Magpies, Cowbirds, Sparrows, Starlings,
and Domestic Pigeons (Rock Doves) killed pursuant to this section,
including their plumage and other parts, may be retained for
noncommercial, personal use.


----------



## HighNDry

Sweet! Let the killings begin--unless you subscribe to the talk given by President Spencer W. Kimball where he asked that we have respect for animal life and not kill the little birds. He also quoted the Doctrine and Covenants 49:21
21 And wo be unto man that sheddeth blood or that wasteth flesh and hath no need.

Here's the Kimball quote:

"One of the songs that has disappeared was number 163, “Don’t Kill the Little Birds,” and I remember many times singing with a loud voice:

Don’t kill the little birds, 
That sing on bush and tree, 
All thro’ the summer days, 
Their sweetest melody. 
Don’t shoot the little birds! 
The earth is God’s estate, 
And he provideth food 
For small as well as great. 
(Deseret Songs, 1909, no. 163.)

I had a sling and I had a flipper. I made them myself, and they worked very well. It was my duty to walk the cows to the pasture a mile away from home. There were large cottonwood trees lining the road, and I remember that it was quite a temptation to shoot the little birds “that sing on bush and tree,” because I was a pretty good shot and I could hit a post at fifty yards’ distance or I could hit the trunk of a tree. But I think perhaps because I sang nearly every Sunday, “Don’t Kill the Little Birds,” I was restrained. The second verse goes:

Don’t kill the little birds 
Their plumage wings the air, 
Their trill at early morn 
Makes music ev’ry-where. 
What tho’ the cherries fall 
Half eaten from the stem?And berries disappear, 
In garden, field, and glen?

This made a real impression on me, so I could see no great fun in having a beautiful little bird fall at my feet."


----------



## Kingfisher

i totally agree about sweet little birds and have great respect for the dignity of life. starlings, however are not little birds but winged rats that push out native species by their agression and competition. same with raccoons. just larger rats.


----------



## martymcfly73

Did I read that right, magpies are fair game as well?


----------



## The Naturalist

HighNDry said:


> "One of the songs that has disappeared was number 163, "Don't Kill the Little Birds," and I remember many times singing with a loud voice:


My aunt would take my cousin and I's BB guns away and make us sing that song when she caught us in the barnyard.

I didn't like that when I was young......but now I believe it has merit and really liked Pres. Kimball's talk.


----------



## redleg

Just after Joseph Smith preached against shooting little birds for no reason. He shot one, just to see their reaction. That was OK becouse he has a reason.
There is as much reason to kill starlings as to kill mice or rats.


----------



## Huge29

martymcfly73 said:


> Did I read that right, magpies are fair game as well?


Only if they damaging crops, trees, etc. or about to damage something or other, same goes for ravens. So, anytime I see them headed for my parent's fields I have to save the crops, but have yet to ever get a shot off, they are smart SOB's.


----------



## mmx1997

He must have been talking about finches and hummingbirds. You know, the really little birds. So many little birds smaller than starlings.


----------



## Airborne

When I was 12 years old I received a Benjamin pellet gun as a gift. During my summer break I spent a lot of time on my grandfathers farm. There was a surplus of sparrows and starlings so I made good use of that pellet gun and kept track of my take for those three months. I killed 82 little birds that summer along with 4 magpies. The magpies were the ultimate trophy for a young bird slayer, they were the equivalent of the 30" buck for me at the time. I learned how to shoot with that gun, how to plan and execute a stalk and use cover and concealment, learned patience in hiding in the haystack waiting for my prey. While most kids were glued to the TV sitting on the couch or reading scriptures I was stalking along the spanish fork river gunning whatever critters I could get in my sites. I really feel sorry for you kids guilt-ed into submission.


----------



## MKP

You guy are aware that Starlings are an invasive species that pushes wood ducks, woodpeckers and owls out of their homes, right? I have no intention of harming a native species, but starlings are fair game. Did you know that of the millions, (or perhaps even billions) of European Starlings in North America are descendants of 40 birds originally released in New York's Central Park? From what I've read it was some idiot that felt that Central Park should have all the animals mentioned in Shakespeare's works. 

I know I can never make a dent in the population, but if I can keep a wood duck from losing its home, or keep the [email protected] things from nesting in my eves I'll try.


----------



## HighNDry

Just thinking out loud here: So since the starling is an invasive species and pushes out native species it should be annihilated. What if it had value as a sport (shooting bird), table-fare or its plumage was valuable? Would we be more apt to accept them?

I ask this question because, the brown trout is an introduced species and it provides sport and table-fare and seems to be generally accepted even though it can push out the native cutthroat trout.

We also have many warm-water fishes that are introduced that have the potential to ruin habitats if not controlled properly.

What about the ring-neck pheasant? Isn't it of Chinese origin?

Just to be clear, I have no problem with dropping starlings. I see them as a menace in most situations. I did see a flock of them drop into my yard once and eat insects out of my grass one fall day. But other than that I think they are a nuisance in most parts of the country.

Their feathers do a have an iridescent sheen to them and I've seen the capes in some fly tying material supply catalogs. Maybe allowing them to be killed and skinned for that purpose would be a good thing.


----------



## Iron Bear

Airborne said:


> While most kids were glued to the TV sitting on the couch or reading scriptures


:lol: :lol:


----------



## HighNDry

Scripture reading isn't a bad thing. I'd actually like to see a young person doing more of that than the video games and electronic media stuff. Still, moderation in "all" things is good and I'm a firm believer in getting young people outside as much as possible--hiking, hunting, fishing, biking, and a host of other outdoor pursuits, including sports, is a good thing and much needed.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I used to shoot them relentlessly with my pellet gun at around 50+ yards. I got so good i could actually see the pellet in flight and could adjust for the wind. I was far enough away and hid behind a fence i could shoot about 10 before the wised up and flew off. I havent shot them in years but this summer i have had those suckers nesting in my dryer vents so its game on with the flying rats!


----------



## Towhee

I have found winter and spring during the mating season is the best time to hunt starlings. Last year they attempted to evict a pair of sparrows from my bird house. They paid for their mistakes with many lives.


----------



## CreamOfWeber

Kingfisher said:


> yes, you are the only one i have ever heard interested in hunting starlings. (killing tons of starlings is a dream of every conservationist) they are like weather, everyone talks about getting rid of them but no one ever does because its impossible. you would have very limited success with an air gun - starlings flock and take off as a unit. one shot and they are all gone... then what? i wish you all the kills in the world but am not convinced you will take a single bird but as for having fun... you might have a blast. if you just want to hunt, take a .22 and chase jackrabbits. if you are limited to an air gun, line up some cans and start plinking.


" if you are limited to an air gun, line up some cans and start plinking."

Why? They make air guns that fire .45 caliber bullets at 1100 FPS. That's enough FPE to drop an elk at a couple hundred yards.

Air guns aren't just for plinking anymore.


----------



## Narient

martymcfly73 said:


> Did I read that right, magpies are fair game as well?


I noticed this as well. I have magpies giving my pets griefs all the time. Time to invest in a suppressed air rifle...


----------



## DallanC

Its easy to kill dozens of starlings in the spring then they are actively gathering materials to build nests. I usually have 4 to 6 out in the back yard on the lawn wandering around every morning. Just keep the sliding glass door cracked and they are easy. I loathe starlings and make it a priority to kill a couple dozen every year and those **** Flicker woodpeckers.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist

Why kill the starlings? They have such a beautiful plumage when looking at them through the crosshairs on 4X Scope.


----------



## Bax*

Wow, this is an old thread.


----------

